# Zugriff auf freigegebene Outlook-Ordner anderer Benutzer



## Bernd_Munich (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, wie ich an die freigegebenen Ordner von anderen Benutzern in Outlook herankomme?

So funktioniert es leider nicht:

' Erlaubt die Auswahl des Ordners
Set Kon_Ordner = Namens_R.PickFolder

In dem Ordner-Auswahl Dialog erscheinen die Ordner der anderen Benutzer nicht.

Danke Bernd


----------



## Georg Melher (18. Mai 2004)

Hi,

der andere muss z.B. den Posteingang freigeben und die Option "Untergeordnete Ordner" aktivieren, sowie alle Unterverzeichnisse separat freigeben. Ist ein wenig Arbeit, aber wohl nicht anders zu lösen...zumindest nicht bei Outlook 2000.


----------



## Bernd_Munich (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Georg,

alle haben Ihre Kalender freigegeben und ein Benutzer heute zum Testen einmal Alles - Zumindest komme ich über Datei -> Öffnen -> Ordner eines anderen Benutzer... rann.

Leider nicht über mein Makro - Siehe Bild.

Noch eine Idee?

Danke Bernd


----------



## thekorn (29. Juni 2004)

*GetSharedDefaultFolder*

Also der Trick ist hier auf den NAMESPACE eines anderen Benutzers zuzugreifen. Dies kann man, vorrausgesetzt man hat die Berechtigung mit "GetSharedDefaultFolder" machen. Dies am besten mal in der Online-hilfe nachschlagen.

[Fogendes Beispiel steht da bei mir]


```
Set myOlApp = CreateObject("Outlook.Application")
Set myNameSpace = myOlApp.GetNameSpace("MAPI")
Set myRecipient = myNameSpace.CreateRecipient("Kim Buhler") 'Benutzername
myRecipient.Resolve 'Berechtigung prüfen
If myRecipient.Resolved Then
    Set KimCalendarFolder = myNameSpace.GetSharedDefaultFolder (myRecipient, olFolderCalendar) 'zugriff hier z.B. auf den Standartkalender
End If
```

Die "PickFolder"-methode musst du dann analog so erstellen:


```
myRecipient.PickFolder
```

So muss es eigendlich funktionieren, kann es aber leider nicht testen, habe kein Multiuser-Outlook

gruß
thekorn


----------



## Bernd_Munich (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo thekorn,

vielen Dank für deinen Tip - Das erste Beispiel funktioniert!

<<< Dies am besten mal in der Online-hilfe nachschlagen. >>>

Ja, wenn ich erstmal soweit wäre daß ich immer wüßte, wonach ich überhaupt suchen muss - Ich komme von CAVO und das ganze MS-Geraffel ist mir noch ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln.

<<< Die "PickFolder"-methode musst du dann analog so erstellen:
myRecipient.PickFolder >>>

Gibt einen Laufzeitfehler 438: Objekt unterstützut diese Eigenschaft oder Methode nicht - Ist aber zurzeit auch nicht so lebensnotwendig, hauptsache ich komme gemäß dem ersten Beispiel überhaupt an die Daten!

Vielen Dank Bernd


----------



## thekorn (2. Juli 2004)

Ganz ehrlich im nachhinein betrachtet kann das mit dem .PckFolder gar nicht funktionieren, muss natürlich ein freigegebener Namespace sein!

gruß
thekorn


----------

